# Simple apache/php/mbstring question



## nraptis (Oct 13, 2009)

hi, I have freebsd 5.3 (yes its old!) apache 1.3.33 and php5.0.2 . My installation doesn't have mbstring extension installed. I want to install/enable mbstring but without any changes to my installation of apache/php. Can I simply make from the installation directory of php5.0.2 "./ configure -enable==mbstring" and all the installed components/extensions of php not to be affected?

thanks
p.s.: ports is not accessible through sysinstall because FreeBSD is too old...


----------



## DutchDaemon (Oct 13, 2009)

You mean converters/php5-mbstring? It's a separate port (as you can see).


----------



## nraptis (Oct 13, 2009)

no. In order to install converters/php5-mbstring I need to install php from ports. but my php installation is separate. So I have kept my "Setup php directory" which includes mbstring directory. I want to install that mbstring extension, but without any changes on my default system setup (apache/php/mysql ...)


----------



## DutchDaemon (Oct 13, 2009)

Is there an INSTALL or Makefile in that mbstring directory? I don't think there's anything specifically FreeBSD about your question. You installed a PHP tarball/source-tree (if I understand correctly), so it should just be a matter of reading INSTALL and/or Makefiles to see which commands are needed.


----------



## nraptis (Oct 13, 2009)

Yes I install from a tarball but there is no info on readme file. I think that to enable this extension the command is ./configure --enable=mbstring but I really don't know if that will be affect my installation.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Oct 13, 2009)

Neither do we .. This is a non-standard install from FreeBSD's point of view ..
Google? (http://us3.php.net/manual/en/mbstring.installation.php)


----------

